# Discontinued cat food?



## allisonh (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi HC! I have been feeding my 4 1/2 year old Purina One Chicken and Rice Blend for her entire life... and now it seems that it has been discontinued... 

Any suggestions on a food that is comparable? Should I just start giving her the new food? Or mix it with her old food for a while until her belly adjusts? Thanks!

_--I have a little bit of the Chicken and Rice Blend left...


----------



## Spiely (May 11, 2014)

Definitely slowly transition the food as much as you can. That's what I've heard to do though I've never had to switch foods.


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

Has it really been discontinued? I saw it at Petsmart just a few days ago, plus you can still order it online. If you can't find it anywhere, maybe you can try the Purina ProPlan cat food instead of just the regular Purina. Purina ProPlan has a chicken and rice formula, here's a link to it (you can compare its ingredients with the regular Purina chicken and rice blend):

http://www.proplan.com/dry-cat-food/savor-adult-chicken-rice-formula/

Also, since your hedgie is a little bit older, I would definitely do any switching of foods very, very slowly. Typically this is what it should be:

- Week One: just a few kibbles of the food, and mostly old food
- Week Two: 25% new, 75% old
- Week Three: 50% new, 50% old
- Week Four: 75% new, 25% old
- Week Five: 100% new

You can stop at week three if you decide to do a mix. Good luck


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

They changed the recipe. My ex managed a pet store and he gave me the heads up as that was what I had been feeding my hedgies. I'm not sure what the new recipe is or what it's called.
I switched mine to Nutro Natural Choice. My hedgies seem to like it. I was able to mix the two foods before I ran out.


----------



## allisonh (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks guys! I decided to google my previous brand and found a Petco that had it...so I ordered a couple of bags online. The bags seem to last forever anyways...lol! I feel better now!


----------



## allisonh (Mar 31, 2010)

So I ordered the chicken and rice formula online and they sent me the chicken and turkey formula. I contacted Purina One and they said that they do not carry the chicken and rice blend anymore. The only difference between the chicken and rice formula and the chicken and turkey formula is that they added turkey flavoring to it. Since I cannot get the other kind I am just going to have to try this one. Hope she doesn't get too upset!


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

I guess that was the recipe change then! 
Do you have any of the old food left to mix with the new?


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

Since it's not a serious change of food, I don't think your girl will get too much of an upset tummy. But just in case, if you want, you can run to the nearest pharmacy and pick up some probiotic acidophilus - it'll help if your girl gets green poo, since it'll help settle her GI tract.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

This is a good example of why its recommended to mix at least two different brands of food for your hedgehog. That way if one is discontinued you still can feed the second one till you find another food to add to it that they like.


----------

